# Bed Bug Registry



## pedro47 (Sep 21, 2010)

This is a website where infested hotels with bedbugs can be looked up.
http://bedbugregistry.com

This is information only.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 23, 2010)

Also, there are some timeshare resorts listed under this web site.


----------



## suzanne (Sep 23, 2010)

OK, resorts we will be staying in are not listed. Thank goodness, but how does one protect themselves? What should we do when checking in to be sure that we are protected from being biten and/or transporting them back to our home?

Suzanne


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 23, 2010)

*WOW*

Is this for real?  If it is, the problem is a lot worst than advertised.  Better give up travel and stay home.  Anyone want to buy a few timeshares?


----------



## BevL (Sep 23, 2010)

I think there have been some other posts on this.  I read an article in the Reader's Digest that had some tips.  Here's a link that repeats much of what I read.

http://www.bedbuginfo.com/bed-bug-protection-tips-for-travel.php

The article I read was about a woman who ended up with bedbugs.  It took her months before she could sleep through the night again.

That being said, I could be hit by a car crossing the street.  I don't think either possibility will keep me from going on our next planned vacation, but some good common sense stuff.


----------

